

Harvard professor building an army of super-humanitarians - johnnyn
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/scripts/print/article.php?asset_idx=331784

======
egbutter
sounds very lofty and academic. let's focus on simple tools that help relief
workers do their jobs better. my little plug: <http://www.frontlinesms.com/>.

